# FL HOPRA Race 4- Palm Bay -1/26/13



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Florida HOPRA Race 4 - Palm Bay, FL

HOSTED BY
Dennis Bielski

WHEN:
Saturday January 26, 2013

WHERE:
1585 Degamma St.
Palm Bay, FL 32907
[email protected]
321-298-7043

TRACK:
Palm Bay Raceway
4 Lane Tomy Continous Rail
Trackmate lap counter

CLASSES:
Amateur / Semi-Pro / Pro Tomy
Amateur / Semi-Pro / Pro Club Stock
Amateur / Semi-Pro / Pro Super Stock

SCHEDULE:
Open Practice 8:00 - 11:00
Registration, Tech, & Lunch 11:00 - 12:00
Tomy Race 12:00 – 1:00
Club Stock Race 2:00 - 3:00
Super Stock Race 3:00 - 4:00

ENTRY FEE:
$5.00 per Class

There will also be a Swap and Trade. Bring what you have to sell and trade!

DRIVING Directions: Use Google or Yahoo for map.

Visit our website, at http://www.flhopra.com , for a copy of the rules.

Please support our series sponsors: Walthers / Life-Like, Landshark, Parma PSE, VRP, BSRT, Racemasters, Harden Creek Products, and Host Bodies.

Trophies and prizes will be presented at last race in the series.


----------

